# For Mother Russia Comrades!!



## hellknight (Sep 2, 2008)

So.. a war went on in Europe.. and the world saw something new.. a bi-polar world again.. so i thought lets ask our fellow Digitians.. who do you like more.. or who is right.. Russia or NATO (US)..

US always try to dominate the world.. interfering in the country's internal affairs.. It still hasn't found Osama Bin Laden.. got its ass kicked in Vietnam war.. Whereas Russians are like "Wham Bham.. thank you Ma'am".. they invaded Georgia after assault on their citizens.. did the job of protecting them.. and fled to their home country.. this is what i call a real Operating Enduring Freedom... Not like US.. no Osama.. no real Saddam.. Communists still rule in Vietnam... Iran going strong with its nuclear reactors..


----------



## devilz666 (Sep 2, 2008)

Russia has always been a good friend of India and for me that reason is good enough to support them.

What Russia did in Georgia was undermined by media worldwide, no body actually showed that it was Georgia's fault and Russia was just defending_[SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]_South [SIZE=-1]Ossetia[/SIZE] and it's citizens from Georgia's attack. Atleast I managed to miss that piece of info, if it was ever highlighted by media.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Do you really think that Russia protects it people? Did you forget the genocide of millions that Russians did to establish Communism. Do you have the right to speech that US citizens or we have?

Russia may be a good friend of India but it is due USA and it's allies that Indian economy is booming. Don't forget that.

What would happen if USA pulls the outsourcing plug?

You say that Russia protected it's people in recent clash with georgia.

Do you know how hard US government works to keep their citizens safe? USA has far more enemies than that Russia has and US enemies tend to be friendly or neutral with Russia. 

Russia has more military power than food.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 2, 2008)

it is going to put the outsourcing plug.. refer to Obama's speech


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Every US presidential candidate says that they will control it but that's only for the race to elections. Once they get elected, it's the other way around. The American IT companies gain so much profit and they won't let the government control the outsourcing. They donate billions during every elections to the parties


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

No Comments........Both of them suck........ Antarctica pwns all .


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2008)

^rofl


----------

